# Longchamp Le Planetes being discontinued :(



## cheidel

I read posts in a Thread about the Planetes bag being discontinued.  Since I was looking forward to new Fall colors, I sent an email to Longchamp CS to confirm this, and I received the email below:

"We will continue to sell Le Planetes handbags since we are  expecting to receive additional units for the large black tote handbags, item #1899002001.  It will require few seasons to completely sell these handbags and  then the collection will be discontinued. For this reason, we will not be  introducing new Fall 2014 colors." 

We hope that this infomation is helpful to you.  Please contact  us with additional questions.


 Thank you, again.



Respectfully,  
Eva
E-Shopping Customer Service 
Longchamp USA


----------



## Minne Bags

cheidel said:


> I read posts in a Thread about the Planetes bag being discontinued.  Since I was looking forward to new Fall colors, I sent an email to Longchamp CS to confirm this, and I received the email below:
> 
> "We will continue to sell Le Planetes handbags since we are  expecting to receive additional units for the large black tote handbags, item #1899002001.  It will require few seasons to completely sell these handbags and  then the collection will be discontinued. For this reason, we will not be  introducing new Fall 2014 colors."
> 
> We hope that this infomation is helpful to you.  Please contact  us with additional questions.
> 
> 
> Thank you, again.
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully,
> Eva
> E-Shopping Customer Service
> Longchamp USA




Oh no! I was hoping that this was just a rumor. . Maybe the planetes will be replaced by the le Pliage neo tote that someone posted about earlier ( the material seems similar).


----------



## bakeacookie

Whoa! Wow! Wonder what made them decide to discontinue this line.


----------



## EGBDF

I really hope they replace it with something similar.


----------



## cheidel

I really love the Planetes, glad I got it earlier this month in black.


----------



## dpat13

Now I regret returning my turquoise medium planetes to Bloomingdales earlier this month. It was MIF too! Oh well, it wasn't love. Hopefully I can get a plum or black sometime before they sell out.


----------



## cheidel

dpat13 said:


> Now I regret returning my turquoise medium planetes to Bloomingdales earlier this month. It was MIF too! Oh well, it wasn't love. Hopefully I can get a plum or black sometime before they sell out.


Oh no, but at least they will have it in black for a while.  Since she didn't mention the turquoise, plum or orange, I guess when those colors are gone, that's the end.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I'm so thankful that I manage to get the black in both small and large yesterday at Nordstrom. It's a great pity though that this line will be discontinued.


----------



## emnsee

That's too bad  Now I'm really glad I just bought a small black one on sale at Nordstrom!


----------



## NutmegLotus

Oh no!!!that's terrible news.  I love this line!


----------



## cheidel

I am disappointed too, I love this line.


----------



## DivaNC

this is terrible news.:cry:  I will have to order another black one for back up.  I absolutely love this bag because it's so durable and affordable.


----------



## Amazona

Well, that sucks. I hope they replace Planetes with something similar. If not, they are idiots. :weird:


----------



## cheidel

Amazona said:


> Well, that sucks. I hope they replace Planetes with something similar. If not, they are idiots. :weird:


+1   I agree!!!


----------



## plumaplomb

Do you think the reason why it is being discontinued is because it is coated with PVC?  I just learned PVC is really, really bad for you... I'm glad that I found this out before pulling the trigger b/c I was planning on buying a Planetes crossbody.

Any thoughts?


----------



## cheidel

plumaplomb said:


> Do you think the reason why it is being discontinued is because it is coated with PVC?  I just learned PVC is really, really bad for you... I'm glad that I found this out before pulling the trigger b/c I was planning on buying a Planetes crossbody.
> 
> Any thoughts?


A lot of things are bad for you, but I am keeping my purses....Air pollution is bad for you, but we breath outside everyday.....LOL  My guess is the Le Pliage line is more popular, thus greater sales revenue, but I really don't know.  I love my Longchamp bags, and will continue buying them!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> A lot of things are bad for you, but I am keeping my purses....Air pollution is bad for you, but we breath outside everyday.....LOL  My guess is the Le Pliage line is more popular, thus greater sales revenue, but I really don't know.  I love my Longchamp bags, and will continue buying them!



I agree.  A lot of things are bad for us. What is external does not harm as much as we consume them internally.  I'm not a scientist and I might be wrong but I really do love my LCs (although they are still being back ordered on Nordstrom). I will too, continue buying them.


----------



## Rockst@r

plumaplomb said:


> Do you think the reason why it is being discontinued is because it is coated with PVC?  I just learned PVC is really, really bad for you... I'm glad that I found this out before pulling the trigger b/c I was planning on buying a Planetes crossbody.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I hope not! PVC is used for pipes (water lines). I know because my hubby is a plumber.


----------



## cheidel

I just discovered the "new" line of Le Pliage Neo bags.  Perhaps this is why the Planetes are being discontinued.  The new colors are gorgeous:  http://us.longchamp.com/search/neo/category/women-bags#5


----------



## jadeaymanalac

My SA me told me about this when I picked up the personalized longchamp I have bought for my mom's mother's gift. Good thing I have her a planetes before they discontinued it. Its so sad though to see a fabulous style being discontinued.


----------



## slowlikehoney

cheidel said:


> I just discovered the "new" line of Le Pliage Neo bags.  Perhaps this is why the Planetes are being discontinued.  The new colors are gorgeous:  http://us.longchamp.com/search/neo/category/women-bags#5




I like the one with the short handles and long strap like the Cuir. Is it the same material as the Planetes?


----------



## cheidel

slowlikehoney said:


> I like the one with the short handles and long strap like the Cuir. Is it the same material as the Planetes?


I like that style too, I am not sure if it is the same material as the Planetes.  It looks to be the same.  Think I will send another email to CS and ask them.  Will also post their response here when I get it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I just discovered the "new" line of Le Pliage Neo bags.  Perhaps this is why the Planetes are being discontinued.  The new colors are gorgeous:  http://us.longchamp.com/search/neo/category/women-bags#5



I absolutely love the colors.  It's like a dream come true!  Especially the Emerald green!


----------



## cheidel

*I sent an email to Longchamp inquiring about the type of material of the Neo line.  Email below from Longchamp re: the new Neo Le Pliage line.  Hope this helps those who had questions regarding the material type.  *


Dear Mrs. XXXXX


 The Le Pliage Neo collection is made of satin finish nylon  material which is different than the Le Planetes's microfier fabric.  The  microfiber is slightly thicker and is not foldable.

 Our design team has replaced the Le Planetes collection with  the Le Pliage Neo. Some of the great features of the Neo collection are the  detachable strap which can be carried in three ways: in the hand, across the  body or over the shoulder.  All of the leather trimmings matches with the color  of the bags, or tone-on-tone and is fashionable in seven new colors.

 We hope that this information is helpful to you.  Please  contact us with additional questions.

 Thank you, again.



Respectfully,  
Eva
E-Shopping Customer Service 
Longchamp USA


----------



## cheidel

slowlikehoney said:


> I like the one with the short handles and long strap like the Cuir. Is it the same material as the Planetes?


See email from Longchamp re: the material type of the new Neo line, post #24.


----------



## slowlikehoney

cheidel said:


> See email from Longchamp re: the material type of the new Neo line, post #24.




Thank you!


----------



## dott

Thanks for the updates cheidel.  I am curious what Nordstrom will be presenting for their big anniversary sale, they always feature a Longchamp!


----------



## NurseAnn

dott said:


> Thanks for the updates cheidel.  I am curious what Nordstrom will be presenting for their big anniversary sale, they always feature a Longchamp!



Can't wait for this either.  I missed out on the Longchamp they had last year.  So excited for July!


----------



## arisu1love

Hmmm, so the bag material is different, I might have to rethink this. 
I really do not care much for the satin nylon material that le pliage has... maybe i need to see it in person at the store first.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> *I sent an email to Longchamp inquiring about the type of material of the Neo line.  Email below from Longchamp re: the new Neo Le Pliage line.  Hope this helps those who had questions regarding the material type.  *
> 
> 
> Dear Mrs. XXXXX
> 
> 
> The Le Pliage Neo collection is made of satin finish nylon  material which is different than the Le Planetes's microfier fabric.  The  microfiber is slightly thicker and is not foldable.
> 
> Our design team has replaced the Le Planetes collection with  the Le Pliage Neo. Some of the great features of the Neo collection are the  detachable strap which can be carried in three ways: in the hand, across the  body or over the shoulder.  All of the leather trimmings matches with the color  of the bags, or tone-on-tone and is fashionable in seven new colors.
> 
> We hope that this information is helpful to you.  Please  contact us with additional questions.
> 
> Thank you, again.
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully,
> Eva
> E-Shopping Customer Service
> Longchamp USA



Hmmmm.... I'm slightly disappointed that its not the same material as the Planetes but I'm too smitten with the gorgeous color options and of course we can't have it all ways. I'm eyeing the small and the shopping tote. Will love to hear how the strap holds up the weight for the middle and large as my own experience with larger crossbody bags often results in the weight cutting into my shoulder.


----------



## cheidel

arisu1love said:


> Hmmm, so the bag material is different, I might have to rethink this.
> I really do not care much for the satin nylon material that le pliage has... maybe i need to see it in person at the store first.


If you see the Neo at the store, please let me know what you think.  LC not sold in any stores where I live, so I only purchase them online.  Thanks!!!


----------



## cheidel

slowlikehoney said:


> Thank you!


You're very welcome.  Hope this helps.


----------



## arisu1love

cheidel said:


> If you see the Neo at the store, please let me know what you think. LC not sold in any stores where I live, so I only purchase them online. Thanks!!!


 
Sure thing, I'll be going by a longchamp store this coming Monday I think, to check out the Neo and see if I like it.


----------



## lesAdrets

I'll cross-post from the "Neo" thread just to keep everybody up to speed:



Never Enuf said:


> I recently bought the neo tote in pink and found that the material feels a lot better than the planetes. At least to me. So before anyone decides to but the planetes, you may want to check out the neo. You may end up liking the material better.





mollyminxy said:


> I got the small in Navy. The material is lovely, not as thick as the Planetes but definitely smoother and softer than Le Pliage. The bag is more foldable but there isn't a button to keep it folded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607774





Never Enuf said:


> The material is DEFINITELY thicker than that of the le pliage but not as stiff as that of the planetes.


----------



## cheidel

lesAdrets said:


> I'll cross-post from the "Neo" thread just to keep everybody up to speed:


Thank you so much for the update!


----------



## HiromiT

Oh dear, so glad I got a large black recently. I love the planetes more than the pliage.


----------



## DustyDreamer

I actually went into the Longchamp store today and the that's where I found out that the Planetes is being discontinued. The sales associate told me they were being phased out and replaced by the Neo. I was so heartbroken because the Planetes is my favorite! I own a Large Pliage and a Large Planetes and wanted to buy a smaller one today. 
I looked over the Neos and I must say though I was sadden and caught off guard with the Planetes being D/C I really liked the feel of the Neo, and the long strap. The colors were beautiful too. The one thing I wasn't too keen on was the zippers, it looked very Kipling like. ><


----------



## Shinymint

Now then I know the one I just bought belongs to le pliage neo line


----------



## Angelblake

Hm, love the emerald colour, but the zipper doesn't appeal to me...yet.


----------



## blackowl

Shinymint said:


> View attachment 2616053
> 
> Now then I know the one I just bought belongs to le pliage neo line



hi, your neo is medium right? billbery such a nice colour. love it


----------



## Shinymint

blackowl said:


> hi, your neo is medium right? billbery such a nice colour. love it




That is the large size I bought, USD240 at Seoul duty free airport


----------



## Carma

Im not too fond of the neo, id still like to get a planetes but im not in the states til august! will there still be a chance of buying one at that time!?


----------



## dott

At the Charles de Gaulle airport the Longchamp was cleaned out of Planetes. I bought a turquoise shopper. Many multi bag shoppers and customers with app instructions of what to buy. 
Sales person was running ragged and the store was already enlarged for more stock.
Would have loved to get more colors before discontinued.


----------



## shellybeans

i think the le pliage neo is a better alternative. if you check the site there's a le pliage neo shopping which looks like the planetes and the le pliage neo sac a main which looks like the cuir with planetes material. i think it's a sturdier option compared to the typical le pliage. my mom got the navy color in paris, would have gotten the pink one if it was the right shade of pink i thought it was leaning towards purple and i really want a deep pink color.


----------



## big bad mama

Just bought my large black Planetes from Nordstrom last night. They have them and I think the small as well. Better get one while you can. I know I bought  a LV Neverfull before they came out with the new style as well.


----------



## cwc3

i am so sad that the Planetes has been discontinued. i have been eyeing the Plum but didn't pull the trigger. Now it is sold out and I miss the sale earlier. so sad. so so sad.


----------



## Carma

Do you guys know the best place currently to get the planetes?


----------



## klatte

Carma said:


> Do you guys know the best place currently to get the planetes?



Some still available at http://www.sandspointshop.com/ctgy/Longchamp-Planetes but they only ship Longchamp products to USA and Canada.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Carma said:


> Do you guys know the best place currently to get the planetes?



Try whatshebuys.com and sandpointshop.com both have discounts right now.


----------



## cheidel

Carma said:


> Do you guys know the best place currently to get the planetes?


Nordstrom, Bloomindales or Saks online!


----------



## Carma

thanks for all the suggestions but i was actually hoping they would still be available at a brick and mortar store since im from australia and i dont have an american credit card to buy things even though I'll be in sf for 2 weeks


----------



## klatte

Carma said:


> thanks for all the suggestions but i was actually hoping they would still be available at a brick and mortar store since im from australia and i dont have an american credit card to buy things even though I'll be in sf for 2 weeks



Only Hunt Leather (Longchamp) http://www.huntleather.com.au/longchamp.html , David Jones and maybe tourists duty free shops stock Longchamp in Australia, we really don't have a lot of choice here.

Most US online sites take PayPal as payment so you don't need an American credit card, but some has restrictions and is not allowed to ship Longchamp items overseas, in that case you can use a parcel forwarding service to have the items shipped to a US address. Enjoy your trip to SF and hopefully you can find planetes there


----------



## HHPmom

Hi,
I just picked up a large black planetes from Nordstrom. The inside tag says it's made in Romania. Is this possible? Anyone has one from Nordstrom that is made in Romania? Thanks.


----------



## seton

HHPmom said:


> Hi,
> I just picked up a large black planetes from Nordstrom. The inside tag says it's made in Romania. Is this possible? Anyone has one from Nordstrom that is made in Romania? Thanks.



one of my planetes is Romania (orange LH)


----------



## sartorialclue

I cannot believe they are discontinuing Planetes. I need that more durable fabric. My Le Pliage fell apart just when I looked at it. Oh well. Now I am on to buy an insane number of black Planetes from Saks or whatever and then see if I can find some legit colors on eBay. Everything I love, goes away. *sob*


----------



## cheidel

sartorialclue said:


> I cannot believe they are discontinuing Planetes. I need that more durable fabric. My Le Pliage fell apart just when I looked at it. Oh well. Now I am on to buy an insane number of black Planetes from Saks or whatever and then see if I can find some legit colors on eBay. Everything I love, goes away. *sob*


Hope you find the Planetes that you like.  The colors left are orange, black and turquoise from the authorized online retailers.


----------



## plumaplomb

Is black in any size on sale anywhere?


----------



## Carma

plumaplomb said:


> Is black in any size on sale anywhere?


I dont think you'll find it on sale anywhere unfortunately  they are being sold out even at regular price


----------



## klatte

Carma said:


> I dont think you'll find it on sale anywhere unfortunately  they are being sold out even at regular price



Plumaplomb and Carma, try http://www.bagshop.com/brands/Longchamp_2014.html 

I think they still have black planetes but no discount on the black colour.


----------



## sartorialclue

Nordstrom or Saks was just showing medium black Planetes for sale this weekend.
I bought an orange large Planetes from Bagshop, discounted to $144.


----------



## Carma

sartorialclue said:


> Nordstrom or Saks was just showing medium black Planetes for sale this weekend.
> I bought an orange large Planetes from Bagshop, discounted to $144.


bloomingdales still has black large planetes, if you sign up for email you get 10% off taking the bag to $162


----------



## tinaaaa

It looks like Nordstrom has already sold out of the Planetes. I was just looking to purchase it and it doesn't show any in stock online


----------



## Brodiesmum

After seeing these posts and hoping that a plum would pop up somewhere I decided that I should go ahead and make my Planetes purchase whilst there is still stock. I currently own one large black LP which was my go to bag in winter as I needed to wear snowboots and the LP large gave me the room for my lunch box, office shoes and a book. I ordered the LP in medium, I think that I will just continue to use the large as my work mule...it has already got me through two grotty winters. 

I am hopeful that the neo will come out in some pretty colors and those can go on the Christmas wish list!


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Planetes Is THe best, love THe material and it's really durable too, i wore THe small long handle for two years until THe edges has little hole, then i switch for The medium long handle. Well i guess i won't be using IT as often As i Used to. I like THe old colour though. I still own THe crossbody in terracotta (haven't USe IT yet since i love THe red) and i'm still waiting for THe small short handle To Come (As a back up bag). THe neo bag doesn't Cut IT. Love THe various color but not a fan for THe material. THey have THe same price like planetes but it's just different. &#128546; 


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## gsquared

I have a regular le pliage shopper used for travel and a small planetes. I recently picked up a regular le pliage France edition with the Eiffel tower and a le pliage neo.

Am sad that planetes is being discontinued as it definitely has the thickest material and is most durable. Regula Le pliage cannot compare and holes form in the corner quickly. I only bought another one due it's "special edition" status.

The neo is in between the thickness off the LE pliage and planetes. I like how it's at least slightly thicker and cross body. However strap is not adjustable (and im short). Also the size seems a bit large (the bottom is quite wide). I also like how thick the cross body strap is.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tinaaaa

gsquared said:


> I have a regular le pliage shopper used for travel and a small planetes. I recently picked up a regular le pliage France edition with the Eiffel tower and a le pliage neo.
> 
> Am sad that planetes is being discontinued as it definitely has the thickest material and is most durable. Regula Le pliage cannot compare and holes form in the corner quickly. I only bought another one due it's "special edition" status.
> 
> *The neo is in between the thickness of the LE pliage and planetes.* I like how it's at least slightly thicker and cross body. However strap is not adjustable (and im short). Also the size seems a bit large (the bottom is quite wide). I also like how thick the cross body strap is.
> 
> Hope this helps.



I was just wondering what the difference was between the planetes and neo. Thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

For anyone looking for a Planetes replacement, I've purchased two Neo bags recently, the long-handled shopper and the crossbody, and I highly recommend them. They're a great update on the Planetes line IMO.  I'm taking them on an upcoming trip.

http://us.longchamp.com/products/women/le-pliage-neo#1


----------



## hillaryhath

I was told by an associate at an LC store that they'll be in department stores exclusively... ?  Sounds odd but I like the replacements more tbh.


----------



## labellavita27

Cosmopolitan said:


> For anyone looking for a Planetes replacement, I've purchased two Neo bags recently, the long-handled shopper and the crossbody, and I highly recommend them. They're a great update on the Planetes line IMO.  I'm taking them on an upcoming trip.
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/products/women/le-pliage-neo#1




Is the lining inside similar to the planetes?


----------



## hitt

labellavita27 said:


> Is the lining inside similar to the planetes?


I've had a chance to have the Le Pliage Neo Crossbody bag in my hands and I remember the lining is like the other bags such as the Veau Foulonne. It will have at least have zipped compartment on the inside for your wallet/cell phone.


----------



## labellavita27

hitt said:


> I've had a chance to have the Le Pliage Neo Crossbody bag in my hands and I remember the lining is like the other bags such as the Veau Foulonne. It will have at least have zipped compartment on the inside for your wallet/cell phone.



I am new to LC and I want a work bag. Was considering the large blk planets but then I saw the le pillage neo crossbody. I'm 5'8" not sure if straps too short


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> For anyone looking for a Planetes replacement, I've purchased two Neo bags recently, the long-handled shopper and the crossbody, and I highly recommend them. They're a great update on the Planetes line IMO.  I'm taking them on an upcoming trip.
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/products/women/le-pliage-neo#1


Thanks so much for the info. and the photo!


----------



## hitt

labellavita27 said:


> I am new to LC and I want a work bag. Was considering the large blk planets but then I saw the le pillage neo crossbody. I'm 5'8" not sure if straps too short


I looked on Nordstrom in hopes that they would tell us how tall the model is that is wearing the bag but they didn't have that information. BUT they did have an approximate strap drop for the Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Crossbody which is 15" - 29". I hope that helps.


----------



## labellavita27

I finally went to the store and tried it on and they only had the Blk Neo tote w long handles. I actually like it. They don't have planetes, but they look similar to me :/


----------



## VancouverLady

Just a heads up to anyone who is still interested in the Planetes - bloomingdale's is having their Friends & Family Sale - 20% off with code HOLIDAY, and Longchamp ISN'T excluded for once!  This is one of the few retailers that still have Planetes in stock, so I would grab one now if you've been holding out!


----------



## ifinena

Hello ladies, may I ask your help pls? 
I didn't know the Planetes would be discontinued and the Hobo bag with outer pocket is my favourite bag ever. I'm looking for many colours, the tone-on-tone type maybe in turquoise, or fuchsia, or red. I'm open to suggestions. And it would have to ship to Europe.
Thank you for any help


----------



## EGBDF

ifinena said:


> Hello ladies, may I ask your help pls?
> I didn't know the Planetes would be discontinued and the Hobo bag with outer pocket is my favourite bag ever. I'm looking for many colours, the tone-on-tone type maybe in turquoise, or fuchsia, or red. I'm open to suggestions. And it would have to ship to Europe.
> Thank you for any help



bagshop has a small orange hobo planetsmostly I just see black pieces online.


----------



## ifinena

EGBDF said:


> bagshop has a small orange hobo planetsmostly I just see black pieces online.



Ahh thank you EGBDF. I'll try to find what kind of orange that is. I do have the black, although it's probably about a decade old, or so.
What I'd love is this turquoise : http://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/2493002/ but they don't ship to Europe 

Is the bagshop a reputable store?


----------



## EGBDF

ifinena said:


> Ahh thank you EGBDF. I'll try to find what kind of orange that is. I do have the black, although it's probably about a decade old, or so.
> What I'd love is this turquoise : http://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/2493002/ but they don't ship to Europe
> 
> Is the bagshop a reputable store?



I have bought from them once or twice and it was fineI am in the US.I think others have had good experiences. Maybe if you search 'bagshop' in this forum you can find comments.


----------



## ifinena

EGBDF said:


> bagshop has a small orange hobo planetsmostly I just see black pieces online.





EGBDF said:


> I have bought from them once or twice and it was fineI am in the US.I think others have had good experiences. Maybe if you search 'bagshop' in this forum you can find comments.



Will do! Thank you EGBDF


----------



## cheidel

ifinena said:


> Ahh thank you EGBDF. I'll try to find what kind of orange that is. I do have the black, although it's probably about a decade old, or so.
> What I'd love is this turquoise : http://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/2493002/ but they don't ship to Europe
> 
> Is the bagshop a reputable store?


Bagshop is my favorite online store to purchase Longchamp bags, etc.  There CS is great!  They often carry discontinued LC colors and styles, which I especially like.  I know someone in Singapore who has purchased several items from Bagshop with no problem.  Also, Bloomingdales has some LC styles on sale:

http://www.bloomingdales.com/buy/Longchamp-Handbags?cm_mmc=google-_-Longchamp+-+Main-_-Handbags+-+Longchamp-_-s_%2Blongchamp_%5Bmatch%5D_54129575224&mkwid=sQCJV1wOB&pcrid=54129575224&keyword=%2Blongchamp&matchtype=b&gclid=Cj0KEQiAiO-kBRCNxtaJp4-En6sBEiQAnkvW39-UROIzrmKfgxdE1ZbUa-HpUG6jluVTADWPJjfNI1saAq1R8P8HAQ


----------



## ifinena

cheidel said:


> Bagshop is my favorite online store to purchase Longchamp bags, etc.  There CS is great!  They often carry discontinued LC colors and styles, which I especially like.  I know someone in Singapore who has purchased several items from Bagshop with no problem.  Also, Bloomingdales has some LC styles on sale:
> 
> http://www.bloomingdales.com/buy/Lo...mKfgxdE1ZbUa-HpUG6jluVTADWPJjfNI1saAq1R8P8HAQ



Thank you *Cheidel*. I had a look at this online shop, but again they don't ship Longchamp to Europe. I'm starting to think there may be a kind of agreement in place, because we never get these substantial sales here. Everyone would be buying from the States instead of the local shops otherwise.
I'll be browsing the site anyway


----------



## stillfabulous

Ladies, if you are still looking to purchase a Large Les Planetes in Black, I have some good news to share. I just did a phone order with the Longchamp outlet in NY, spoke with Eddie, and he is shipping me two of them. My original is still fine, but I depend on this bag so much for travel that I couldn't imagine flying without it. I think I've had mine for five years (he said they have been in their line for seven) and other than being a bit softer than when it was new, it still looks great and shows no signs of wear. He reminded me that if anything happens to the stitching or the corners, they can be taken to the boutique for repairs. Some repairs are complimentary, others incur a small fee.

The bag is selling at full retail at the outlet because black is a classic color. I was just relieved to find them at all. I had him verify the dimensions with a tape measure, and it was spot-on when compared to my original bag. The size of the Neo replacement bag is significantly smaller, according to the measurements posted online. For example, the zipper, end to end excluding the leather tabs, is six inches longer on the Planetes than on the Neo. And the material is not quite as sturdy on the Neo, which is a big factor for me because I fill mine to the brim when using it as my personal item while flying.


----------



## cheidel

stillfabulous said:


> Ladies, if you are still looking to purchase a Large Les Planetes in Black, I have some good news to share. I just did a phone order with the Longchamp outlet in NY, spoke with Eddie, and he is shipping me two of them. My original is still fine, but I depend on this bag so much for travel that I couldn't imagine flying without it. I think I've had mine for five years (he said they have been in their line for seven) and other than being a bit softer than when it was new, it still looks great and shows no signs of wear. He reminded me that if anything happens to the stitching or the corners, they can be taken to the boutique for repairs. Some repairs are complimentary, others incur a small fee.
> 
> The bag is selling at full retail at the outlet because black is a classic color. I was just relieved to find them at all. I had him verify the dimensions with a tape measure, and it was spot-on when compared to my original bag. The size of the Neo replacement bag is significantly smaller, according to the measurements posted online. For example, the zipper, end to end excluding the leather tabs, is six inches longer on the Planetes than on the Neo. And the material is not quite as sturdy on the Neo, which is a big factor for me because I fill mine to the brim when using it as my personal item while flying.




Congrats on your backup Planetes!  I have the black and plum large Planetes, and I love them!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## soomal

Hello, Anyone live in London and UK
Selfridges London have sell LC Planetes in Black only while stocks last

http://www.selfridges.com/en/longchamp-planetes-large-shopper_193-2001484-1899002/


----------



## inverved

If anyone spots a medium Planetes in black with short handles, please let me know! It must be available for shipping to Australia. Thanks!


----------



## LilySa

This is very disappointing! I like the planète line because of its structure and elegance.


----------



## snowkitten0

Am I too late? i'm based in Singapore, perhaps I should try the bagshop.


----------



## Mirthful

Ugh.  Of course I decide NOW that I would prefer the Planetes to the Neo.  

Any suggestions of the best place to look?  Is ebay my only option at this point?

Thanks!


----------



## seton

Mirthful said:


> Ugh.  Of course I decide NOW that I would prefer the Planetes to the Neo.
> 
> Any suggestions of the best place to look?  Is ebay my only option at this point?
> 
> Thanks!




hi, as mentioned upthread, there is some stock in LC outlet in woodbury

there is also old stock at airports.


----------



## Mirthful

seton said:


> hi, as mentioned upthread, there is some stock in LC outlet in woodbury
> 
> there is also old stock at airports.




Thanks!  I didn't think they'd still be there!  [emoji4]. I'll give them call in the AM.


----------



## herfyjo

I called Woodbury today and bought a large black Planetes tote.  No sales tax and they're shipping it to me in Texas!


----------



## dreva

herfyjo said:


> I called Woodbury today and bought a large black Planetes tote.  No sales tax and they're shipping it to me in Texas!




Is there any other option to contact WBC ? I can't call, i only can email them.


----------



## seton

dreva said:


> Is there any other option to contact WBC ? I can't call, i only can email them.




I can get email address for you but it's been my experience that they don't answer their email. At ALL.

Chicago is much nicer about email. Can you use them instead?


----------



## dreva

seton said:


> I can get email address for you but it's been my experience that they don't answer their email. At ALL.
> 
> Chicago is much nicer about email. Can you use them instead?




Sure Seton [emoji4] i can try them instead.. Thanks


----------



## seton

dreva said:


> Sure Seton [emoji4] i can try them instead.. Thanks




Ok.

chicagooutlet@longchampusa.com

Bonne chance.


----------



## dreva

seton said:


> Ok.
> 
> chicagooutlet@longchampusa.com
> 
> Bonne chance.



*fingercrossed* wish me luck, seton 
*wink


----------



## herfyjo

I was browsing this morning and found this...Planetes at Bloomingdales!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...&rid=&spc=91&cm_kws=longchamp&cm_kws_ac=false


----------



## sweetbe

HERFYJO, I am curious, could you let us know how much you paid your planetes bag at the Woodbury outlet?


----------



## herfyjo

sweetbe said:


> HERFYJO, I am curious, could you let us know how much you paid your planetes bag at the Woodbury outlet?



I paid $180 + $8 shipping at Woodbury.  No tax for me.

There is no discount on this bag even though it's at the outlet.


----------



## sydneyswans90

Hi everyone

I was looking into purchasing a Le Pliage, then stumbled across my friend's Le Planetes which looks so much more polished and work appropriate. Then I discovered it is discontinued  I am located in Australia, are there any retailers which are still selling the Planetes? I am after the black, smaller version with the long handle. I understand the Pliage Neo looks almost identical but it looks too big.

Thanks!


----------



## sleepykris

sydneyswans90 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I was looking into purchasing a Le Pliage, then stumbled across my friend's Le Planetes which looks so much more polished and work appropriate. Then I discovered it is discontinued  I am located in Australia, are there any retailers which are still selling the Planetes? I am after the black, smaller version with the long handle. I understand the Pliage Neo looks almost identical but it looks too big.
> 
> Thanks!




Your best bet is eBay at this point, but I would definitely beware of fakes.  FYI, I returned my planetes because it was not durable, I felt the handles were falling apart.  I think the neo is much more durable and I now find it quite elegant though I didn't think so before.


----------



## sydneyswans90

sleepykris said:


> Your best bet is eBay at this point, but I would definitely beware of fakes.  FYI, I returned my planetes because it was not durable, I felt the handles were falling apart.  I think the neo is much more durable and I now find it quite elegant though I didn't think so before.



Thanks sleepykris, I purchased one on eBay, fingers crossed it's the real deal!


----------



## sleepykris

Exciting, please share when you receive it!


----------

